# Adem Ljajić



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2014)

Spesso critichiamo Galliani per grandi giocatori che non prende, per una volta elogiamo che ha lasciato perdere uno che in tantissimi volevano ed additavano Adriano per esserselo fatto soffiare.

Io non riesco a vedere cos'abbia di buono questo qui, un giocatore con grandi doti tecniche, ma assolutamente indolente, discontinuo e come talento niente di eclatante.

Ricordo che la Roma l'ha pagato 12, la cifra con i bonus potrà arrivare fino a 16 ed era a 12 mesi dalla scadenza del contratto. 

Quest'anno l'ho visto 6-7 volte ormai, una prestazione più inconsistente dell'altra. 

Grazie a dio ci siamo salvati.


----------



## O Animal (12 Febbraio 2014)

Di sicuro non sta giocando ai livelli dell'anno scorso dove è stato uno dei migliori giocatori della Serie A, meglio di Jovetic per intenderci...

Credo che la bella vita romana non aiuti le teste calde... Chiedere ai vari Cassano, Osvaldo, ecc. ecc.

Elogiare Galliani mai... Con quei 12 milioni lui ha preso Matri...


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2014)

Lo scorso anno parliamoci chiaro, ha disputato un girone di ritorno pazzesco, dopo uno di andata luci ed ombre come tutti gli anni precedenti. Da quando è in Italia si è sempre e solo dimostrato uno tanto fumo e poco arrosto, arrivato come una delle migliori promesse in Europa non è di fatto mai maturato. Per carità è ancora giovane, ma non vedo in lui la voglia di arrivare ad esser uno dei migliori, è sempre svogliato ed indolente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Febbraio 2014)

esatto! Ljajic anche st'estate non lo volevo, non mi piace...giocatore fumoso
a Roma per adesso gli do un 5-5,5...è un ottima riserva per quest'anno, ma non lo riscatteranno mai


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> esatto! Ljajic anche st'estate non lo volevo, non mi piace...giocatore fumoso
> a Roma per adesso gli do un 5-5,5...è un ottima riserva per quest'anno, ma non lo riscatteranno mai



E' a titolo definitivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' a titolo definitivo



ah si sono fidati alla cieca...cavoli loro


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah si sono fidati alla cieca...cavoli loro



Beh essendo a 12 mesi dalla scadenza non c'era possibilità ne di prestito ne di comproprietà in ogni caso!


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fondamentalmente hai ragione  Però è un 91,può ancora succedere qualcosa e cmq con investimenti del genere non perdi più di tanto per via dell'età


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> L'ho visto giocare più volte, non sta ripetendo la seconda parte di stagione fatta con la Fiorentina lo scorso anno, mi sembra molto anonimo, raramente ha dato un grande contributo alla manovra giallorossa.
> Se Ljajic non si sta esprimendo bene in una Roma che gira a mille, non oso pensare cosa farebbe in questo Milan derelitto.
> Non mi faceva impazzire nemmeno l'anno scorso a dir la verità, ma è chiaro che sarei comunque contento di vederlo in campo al posto di Robinho, ma lo sarei anche se giocassimo con un uomo in meno.
> Ho messo la faccina del troll perché era chiaro che stessi scherzando
> ...


Mi quoto che faccio prima 
C'è da dire che se anche dovesse fallire qualche acquirente per Ljajic la Roma lo troverà sempre, mentre noi Matri (che abbiamo pagato 12 mln come il serbo) ce lo terremo sul gruppone nei _secula seculorum_.


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2014)

Da noi avrebbe fatto la sua p o r c a figura, a Roma comunque gioca poco e ha trovato continuità solo grazie all'infortunio di Totti.

Comunque 5 gol e 5 assist, non è proprio robetta per una riserva.


----------



## aleslash (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fortuna che non l'abbiamo preso


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Fondamentalmente hai ragione  Però è un 91,può ancora succedere qualcosa e cmq con investimenti del genere non perdi più di tanto per via dell'età



Esattamente, non andranno mai in perdita.

Vabbè che Fester in fatto di plusvalenze è il re, piuttosto tiene un giocatore per 10 anni spalmando l'ingaggio


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> un giocatore con grandi doti tecniche, ma assolutamente indolente, discontinuo e come talento niente di eclatante.



sembra la descrizione di balotelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ha fatto bene bene 6 mesi dell'anno scorso, 12 milioni più altri 4 di bonus sono veramente troppi per un giocatore in scadenza 2014, avevo già detto non mi è mai piaciuto, da noi non avrebbe combinato niente.


----------



## Serginho (13 Febbraio 2014)

Io non lo volevo infatti, non mi ha mai entusiasmato. Certo però prendere Matri al suo posto...


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2014)

Spero che la Roma lo svenda a noi il prossimo anno allora


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Io non lo volevo infatti, non mi ha mai entusiasmato. Certo però prendere Matri al suo posto...



In confronto a Matri anche Floccari è un'occasione persa. 

Ieri è stato decisivo in negativo. Si mangia sempre troppi gol.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2014)

Forse ora la pianteranno di dire che era colpa del Milan se Matri non rendeva.

Se non avesse fatto quei 2 gol al debutto a porta vuota..lo insulterebbero già a Firenze


----------



## Jino (13 Febbraio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sembra la descrizione di balotelli



Si, ma se non altro Balo come talento sta messo molto meglio


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, ma se non altro Balo come talento sta messo molto meglio



almeno ljajic si muove rispetto a balotelli e salta l'uomo


----------



## Djici (13 Febbraio 2014)

non esiste che un tifoso MILANISTA... con la rosa ATTUALE vada a dire "meno male non abbiamo preso ljajic".
se arrivava lui, non arrivava matri...
magari la rosa sarebbe stata meglio equilibrata per il modulo che voleva il primo allenatore (allegri) e meglio equilibrata per il modulo che vuole il secondo allenatore (seedorf).

buon robinho a tutti, buon kaka che non si regge in piedi, buon birsa e buon honda fuori forma a tutti...
stavo per dimentica un buon emanuelson e un buon abate a tutti 

con il nostro "tesoro" di agosto che sta in prestito alla fiorentina...

ljajic da noi avrebbe fatto piu o meno come balo... certe bellissime partite... e poi pure tantissime partite al di sotto della sufficienza.

in confronto a matri : tutte sotto la sufficienza

mi sembra evidente che ci avrebbe migliorato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Febbraio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> non esiste che un tifoso MILANISTA... con la rosa ATTUALE vada a dire "meno male non abbiamo preso ljajic".
> se arrivava lui, non arrivava matri...
> magari la rosa sarebbe stata meglio equilibrata per il modulo che voleva il primo allenatore (allegri) e meglio equilibrata per il modulo che vuole il secondo allenatore (seedorf).
> 
> ...


infatti , fa ridere leggere "per fortuna non l'abbiamo preso" quando con 12 mil abbiamo preso mitraglia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Dai ragazzi rispetto a Mitraglia è oro. Poi è giovane, magari non sta disputando la migliore stagione finora, ma secondo me può esplodere ancora.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi rispetto a Mitraglia è oro. Poi è giovane, magari non sta disputando la migliore stagione finora, ma secondo me può esplodere ancora.



Fammi un nome di un attaccante che rispetto a Mitraglia non è oro. 

Già a metterlo nella stessa frase di Mitra lo ridicolizzate.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fammi un nome di un attaccante che rispetto a Mitraglia non è oro.
> 
> Già a metterlo nella stessa frase di Mitra lo ridicolizzate.


Albertino Biliardino


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Spendere 12 mln per Ljajic ha un senso. Farlo per Matri....


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> almeno ljajic si muove rispetto a balotelli e salta l'uomo



No comment guarda. Se scambieresti il serbo con Balotelli non posso che risponderti con un NO COMMENT.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> No comment guarda. Se scambieresti il serbo con Balotelli non posso che risponderti con un NO COMMENT.



non ho detto che lo scambierei ma sono ruoli diversi..


----------

